# Farbige Linien zeichnen



## mabaosheng2002 (11. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hier eine interessante Frage. es geht um die Zeichnung von einem Bild. 

es ist so, ich habe ein paar isolinien wie z. B. das motorkennfeld. jade isolinie hat einen z-wert. jetzt möchte ich solche isolinien färbig zeichnen und zwar, mit orientierter Farben. es soll ähnlich wie das Wettervorhersage aussehen. d. h. die farbe von der isolinie mit kleinestem z-wert bis der isolinie mit größten z-wert soll von hell bis dunkel oder umgekehrt angezeigt werden. 

hat jemand welche idee, wie man es machen kann?

vielen Dank!


----------



## Marco13 (12. Dez 2007)

Sowas wie 

float a = zWert / maximalesZ;
int b = (int)(a*255);
g.setColor(new Color(b,b,b));

vielleicht?


----------



## mabaosheng2002 (12. Dez 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sowas wie
> 
> float a = zWert / maximalesZ;
> int b = (int)(a*255);
> ...


Hallo, Ja, ähnlich so, und vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Ich denke, wenn ich nur die Linien färbig zeichnen möchte, reicht diese Methode schon gut. Aber ich habe mir weiter überlegt, und denke mir, wenn ich den Hintergrund auch so zeichnen möchte, ist es schwierig? Ich meine, den Hintergründ zwischen den Linien auch färbig zu orientieren, wie die Geometriekarte.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Dez 2007)

> Geometriekarte
?

ansonsten: Hintergrund in einem Rechteck-Bereich mit drawRectangle() VOR den weiteren Zeichenoperationen

Hintergrund schräg zwischen zwei Linien ist praktisch eine dritte Linie (evtl. breiter),
also auch wie eine Linie zeichnen


----------

